# Happy Birthday Emmy (03/04)!!!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy 3rd Birthday!!!! I hope you gets lots of belly rubs and lots of treats to celebrate today. arty:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Emmy!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Emmy!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Emmy! Sending lots of love from your brother Carlito. Can you believe we are 3 years old already? :jaw:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Emmy!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Emmy!

:drum:Hope you gets extra treats today!:drum:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great Birthday Emmy!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy 3rd birthday Emmy! Hope you get special treats and lots of belly rubs!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Emmy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Emmy says "Thank You" for the birthday wishes!
She is busy busy with her new babies. I will be sure to give her an extra treat from all of you!
She also wants to wish a Happy Birthday to her brothers Lito and Pico, and her sisters Gabbie, Rascal and Dancer!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Emmy - can't think of a better way to celebrate than with a bunch of new little Havs. Happy birthday to all the siblings too - Lito, Pico, Gabbie, Rascal and Dancer.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Emmy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EMMY! YOUR PUPPIES ARE GORGEOUS!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Emmy! There is no better way to spend her birthday than snuggling with those gorgeous little ones. Wishing you special treats, extra kisses and a little rest from the gang.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Emmy!! What a nice way to spend your Bday -tending to your babies!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Emmy!! Hope it's a great one filled with tummy rubs and loves.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMY! BELLA MAMA!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Emmy. You got the best present this year!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Emmy! I'm sure you had breakfast in bed with your babes, but you had to cook!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday emmy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Emmy!!
*
I couldn't resist posting this photo you sent me a long time ago, Katie!

It's of Emmy and Lincoln when they were just tiny little ones. :baby:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, you are just sharing the cutest pictures ever! I love it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Lina! I just feel like we're all part of one giant Havanese family here :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Emmy!! You share the same birthday as my darling daughter. 

What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Jane - that is so cute of Emmy and Lincoln. What darling puppies.


----------

